# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Floricultura  Manual completo para cultivar rosas

## Bruno Cillóniz

Cultivo-De-Rosas-.jpg    *1. ORIGEN* 
La rosa era considerada como símbolo de belleza por babilonios, sirios, egipcios, romanos y griegos.
Aproximadamente 200 especies botánicas de rosas son nativas del hemisferio norte, aunque no se conoce la cantidad real debido a la existencia de poblaciones híbridas en estado silvestre.
Las primeras rosas cultivadas eran de floración estival, hasta que posteriores trabajos de selección y mejora realizados en oriente sobre algunas especies, fundamentalmente Rosa gigantea y R. chinensis dieron como resultado la “rosa de té” de carácter refloreciente. Esta rosa fue introducida en occidente en el año 1793 sirviendo de base a numerosos híbridos creados desde esta fecha.  *2. TAXONOMÍA Y MORFOLOGÍA* 
Perteneciente a la familia Rosaceae, cuyo nombre científico es Rosa sp.
Actualmente, las variedades comerciales de rosa son híbridos de especies de rosa desaparecidas. Para flor cortada se utilizan los tipos de té híbrida y en menor medida los de floribunda. Los primeros presentan largos tallos y atractivas flores dispuestas individualmente o con algunos capullos laterales, de tamaño mediano o grande y numerosos pétalos que forman un cono central visible.
Los rosales floribunda presentan flores en racimos, de las cuales algunas pueden abrirse simultáneamente. Las flores se presentan en una amplia gama de colores: rojo, blanco, rosa, amarillo, lavanda, etc., con diversos matices y sombras. Éstas nacen en tallos espinosos y verticales.  *3. IMPORTANCIA ECONÓMICA Y DISTRIBUCIÓN GEOGRÁFICA* 
Las flores más vendidas en el mundo son, en primer lugar, las rosas seguidas por los crisantemos, tercero los tulipanes, cuarto los claveles y en quinto lugar los lilium. Ninguna flor ornamental ha sido y es tan estimada como la rosa. A partir de la década de los 90 su liderazgo se ha consolidado debido principalmente a una mejora de las variedades, ampliación de la oferta durante todo el año y a su creciente demanda.
Sus principales mercados de consumo son Europa, donde figura Alemania en cabeza, Estados Unidos y Japón.
Se trata de un cultivo muy especializado que ocupa 1.000 ha de invernadero en Italia, 920 ha en Holanda, 540 ha en Francia, 250 en España, 220 en Israel y 200 ha en Alemania.
Los países Sudamericanos han incrementado en los últimos años su producción, destacando, México, Colombia (cerca de 1.000 ha) y Ecuador.
La producción se desarrolla igualmente en África del Este: Zimbabwe con 200 ha y Kenia con 175 ha.
En Japón, primer mercado de consumo en Asia, la superficie destinada al cultivo de rosas va en aumento y en la India, se cultivan en la actualidad 100 ha.  *4. MATERIAL VEGETAL* 
Las cualidades deseadas de las rosas para corte, según los gustos y exigencias del mercado en cada momento, son:  Tallo largo y rígido: 50-70 cm, según zonas de cultivo.Follaje verde brillante.Flores: apertura lenta, buena conservación en florero.Buena floración (= rendimiento por pie o por m2).Buena resistencia a las enfermedades.Posibilidad de ser cultivados a temperaturas más bajas, en invierno.Aptitud para el cultivo sin suelo. *Clasificación de los principales cultivares:* 
–Rosas grandes (80% de la producción).  Rojas (40-60% de la demanda): First Red, Dallas, Royal Red, Grand Gala, Koba, Red Velvet…Rosas (20-40% de la demanda): Anna, Noblesse, Vivaldi, Sonia, Omega, Versilia…Amarillas (en aumento): Golden Times, Texas, Starlite, Live,Coktail 80…Naranjas (en aumento): Pareo…Blancas: Virginia, Tineke, Ariana…Bicolores: Candia, Simona, Prophyta, La Minuette…
–Multiflores (spray): Mini (diferentes colores), Golden Mini, Lidia (rosa), Nikita (rosa).  *5. MULTIPLICACIÓN* 
La propagación se puede llevar a cabo por semillas, estacas, injertos de vareta e injertos de yema, aunque es este último el método más empleado a nivel comercial. 
La reproducción por semillas está limitada a la obtención de nuevos cultivares. 
Las estacas se seleccionan a partir de vástagos florales a los que se le ha permitido el desarrollo completo de la flor para asegurar que el brote productor de flores es del tipo verdadero. Además, los brotes sin flor son menos vigorosos, por lo que poseen menos reservas para el enraizamiento.
Pueden utilizarse estacas con 1, 2 ó 3 yemas, dependiendo de la disponibilidad de material vegetal, aunque son preferibles las de 3 yemas, ya que presentan mayor longitud y más tejido nodal en la base, disminuyendo así las pérdidas debidas a enfermedades.
La base de las estacas se sumerge en un compuesto a base de hormonas enraizantes antes de proceder a la colocación en un banco de propagación con sustrato de vermiculita o con propiedades similares, con una separación de 2,5-4 cm entre plantas y 7,5 cm entre hileras.
Debe mantenerse una humedad adecuada y una temperatura en el medio de 18-21ºC. En estas condiciones el enraizamiento tiene lugar a las 5-6 semanas, dependiendo de la época del año y de la naturaleza del vástago. Posteriormente se procede al trasplante a macetas de 7,5 cm o directamente al invernadero.
El problema de este sistema es que las plantas con raíz propia son bastante pequeñas y necesitan un tiempo considerable para que la planta crezca lo suficiente para que se comiencen a recolectar flores. 
El injerto de vareta o injerto inglés, rara vez se utiliza para la producción comercial de flor de corte, ya que también requiere demasiado tiempo. 
Para el injerto de yema el patrón más común es Rosa manetti y, ocasionalmente R. odorata. En Nueva Zelanda se emplea R. multiflora inermis y en zonas más frías como Holanda, R. canina.
El material para los patrones se obtiene de plantas que han sido tratadas con calor para la eliminación de virus y otras enfermedades. A finales de septiembre se cortan los brotes largos de las plantas patrón, se les eliminan las espinas y se sumergen en una solución de hipoclorito sódico (1/3 de 1%) durante 15 minutos. Se cortan en segmentos de 20-21 cm y se quitan las yemas de las estacas, retirando todas las yemas inferiores, dejando tres en el extremo superior. Después del tratamiento o desinfección del suelo, se procede al abonado de fondo previo análisis de suelo. Los tallos se tratan con hormonas enraizantes y se plantan en surcos separados a 122 cm, distanciándolos a 13 cm, desde mediados de noviembre hasta mediados de diciembre, dando un riego inmediatamente después de la plantación.El injerto normalmente se realiza a mitad de junio, cuando ya hay suficiente enraizamiento y la corteza se puede pelar fácilmente. Se practica una incisión en forma de “T” hasta la profundidad del cambium, bajo los brotes del patrón. Se inserta entre las solapas que forman la “T” la yema procedente del brote de un cultivar elegido, procurando un sistema de sujeción por encima y por debajo de la yema. Transcurridas 3-4 semanas se corta aproximadamente 1/3 del patrón por encima del injerto y se rompen las puntas, las cuales serán eliminadas 3 semanas después, cuando se extraen los patrones del suelo. Las plantas se limpian y se clasifican según su calidad (desarrollo del sistema radicular, crecimiento de la planta, etc.), se empaquetan y se almacenan en frío (0-2ºC) hasta que se transportan al floricultor entre enero y junio.
En Holanda se emplea una técnica alternativa conocida como “stenting”, que consiste en injertar lateralmente el cultivar deseado sobre una estaquilla del portainjertos que se enraíza mediante los métodos normales de propagación. Actualmente también es posible la producción de rosales in vitro.  *6. REQUERIMIENTOS CLIMÁTICOS*  *6.1. Temperatura* 
Para la mayoría de los cultivares de rosa, las temperaturas óptimas de crecimiento son de 17ºC a 25ºC, con una mínima de 15ºC durante la noche y una máxima de 28ºC durante el día. Pueden mantenerse valores ligeramente inferiores o superiores durante períodos relativamente cortos sin que se produzcan serios daños, pero una temperatura nocturna continuamente por debajo de 15ºC retrasa el crecimiento de la planta, produce flores con gran número de pétalos y deformes, en el caso de que abran. Temperaturas excesivamente elevadas también dañan la producción, apareciendo flores más pequeñas de lo normal, con escasos pétalos y de color más cálido.  *6.2. Iluminación* 
El índice de crecimiento para la mayoría de los cultivares de rosa sigue la curva total de luz a lo largo del año. Así, en los meses de verano, cuando prevalecen elevadas intensidades luminosas y larga duración del día, la producción de flores es más alta que durante los meses de invierno.
Una práctica muy utilizada en Holanda consiste en una irradiación durante 16 horas, con un nivel de iluminación de hasta 3.000 lux (lámparas de vapor de sodio), pues de este modo se mejora la producción invernal en calidad y cantidad. 
No obstante, a pesar de tratarse de una planta de día largo, es necesario el sombreo u oscurecimiento durante el verano e incluso la primavera y el otoño, dependiendo de la climatología del lugar, ya que elevadas intensidades luminosas van acompañadas de un calor intenso. La primera aplicación del oscurecimiento deberá ser ligera, de modo que el cambio de la intensidad luminosa sea progresivo.
Se ha comprobado que en lugares con días nublados y nevadas durante el invierno, podría ser ventajosa la iluminación artificial de las rosas, debido a un aumento de la producción, aunque siempre hay que estudiar los aspectos económicos para determinar la rentabilidad.  *6.3. Ventilación y enriquecimiento en CO2* 
En muchas zonas las temperaturas durante las primeras horas del día son demasiado bajas para ventilar y, sin embargo, los niveles de CO2 son limitantes para el crecimiento de la planta. Bajo condiciones de invierno en climas fríos donde la ventilación diurna no es económicamente rentable, es necesario aportar CO2 para el crecimiento óptimo de la planta, elevando los niveles a 1.000 ppm. Asimismo, si el cierre de la ventilación se efectúa antes del atardecer, a causa del descenso de la temperatura, los niveles de dióxido de carbono siguen reduciéndose debido a la actividad fotosintética de las plantas. 
Por otro lado, hay que tener en cuenta que las rosas requieren una humedad ambiental relativamente elevada, que se regula mediante la ventilación y la nebulización o el humedecimiento de los pasillos durante las horas más cálidas del día.
La aireación debe poder regularse, de forma manual o automática, abriendo los laterales y las cumbreras, apoyándose en ocasiones con ventiladores interiores o incluso con extractores (de presión o sobrepresión). Ya que así se produce una bajada del grado higrométrico y el control de ciertas enfermedades.  *7. CULTIVO EN INVERNADERO* 
Con el cultivo de rosa bajo invernadero se consigue producir flor en épocas y lugares en los que de otra forma no sería posible, consiguiendo los mejores precios. Para ello, estos invernaderos deben cumplir unas condiciones mínimas: tener grandes dimensiones (50 x 20 y más), la transmisión de luz debe ser adecuada, la altura tiene que ser considerable y la ventilación en los meses calurosos debe ser buena. Además, es recomendable la calefacción durante el invierno, junto con la instalación de mantas térmicas para la conservación del calor durante la noche.  *7.1. Preparación del suelo* 
Para el cultivo de rosas el suelo debe estar bien drenado y aireado para evitar encharcamientos, por lo que los suelos que no cumplan estas condiciones deben mejorarse en este sentido, pudiendo emplear diversos materiales orgánicos.
Las rosas toleran un suelo ácido, aunque el pH debe mantenerse en torno a 6. No toleran elevados niveles de calcio, desarrollándose rápidamente las clorosis debido al exceso de este elemento. Tampoco soportan elevados niveles de sales solubles, recomendando no superar el 0,15%.
La desinfección del suelo puede llevarse a cabo con calor u otro tratamiento que cubra las exigencias del cultivo. En caso de realizarse fertilización de fondo, es necesario un análisis de suelo previo.  *7.2. Plantación* 
La época de plantación va de noviembre a marzo. Esta se realizará lo antes posible a fin de evitar el desecamiento de las plantas, que se recortan 20 cm; se darán riegos abundantes (100 l de agua/m2), manteniendo el punto de injerto a 5 cm por encima del suelo.
En cuanto a la distancia de plantación la tendencia actual es la plantación en 4 filas (60 x 15 cm) (viveristas no especializados) o 2 filas (40 x 20 ó 60 x 12,5 cm) con pasillos al menos de 1 m (viveristas especializados), es decir, una densidad de 6 a 8 plantas/m2 cubierto. De este modo se consigue un mantenimiento más sencillo y menores inversiones.  *7.3. Fertirrigación* 
Actualmente la fertilización se realiza a través de riego, teniendo en cuenta el abonado de fondo aportado, en caso de haberse realizado. Posteriormente también es conveniente controlar los parámetros de pH y conductividad eléctrica de la solución del suelo así como la realización de análisis foliares.  *Tabla. Niveles de referencia de nutrientes en hoja. Se toman como referencia los de la primera hoja totalmente madura debajo de la flor (Hasek, 1988).*   Sin título.jpg
El pH puede regularse con la adición de ácido y teniendo en cuenta la naturaleza de los fertilizantes. Así, por ejemplo, las fuentes de nitrógeno como el nitrato de amonio y el sulfato de amonio, son altamente ácidas, mientras que el nitrato cálcico y el nitrato potásico son abonos de reacción alcalina. Si el pH del suelo tiende a aumentar, la aplicación de sulfato de hierro da buenos resultados. El potasio suele aplicarse como nitrato de potasio, el fósforo como ácido fosfórico o fosfato monopotásico y el magnesio como sulfato de magnesio.  *7.4. Formación de la planta y poda posterior* 
Los arbustos de dos años ya tienen formada la estructura principal de las ramas y su plantación debe realizarse de forma que el injerto de yema quede a nivel del suelo o enterrado cerca de la superficie. Las primeras floraciones tenderán a producirse sobre brotes relativamente cortos y lo que se buscará será la producción de ramas y más follaje antes de que se establezca la floración, para lo cual se separan las primeras yemas florales tan pronto como son visibles. Las ramas principales se acortan cuatro o seis yemas desde su base y se eliminan por completo los vástagos débiles. Puede dejarse un vástago florecer para confirmar la autenticidad de la variedad. 
Hay que tener en cuenta que los botones puntiagudos producirán flores de tallo corto y éstos se sitúan en la base de la hoja unifoliada, la de tres folíolos y la primera hoja de cinco folíolos por debajo del botón floral del tallo. En la mitad inferior del tallo las yemas son bastante planas y son las que darán lugar a flores con tallo largo, por lo que cuando un brote se despunta es necesario retirar toda la porción superior hasta un punto por debajo de la primera hoja de cinco folíolos.
Posteriormente la poda se lleva a cabo cada vez que se cortan las flores, teniendo en cuenta los principios antes mencionados.  *7.5. Cultivo sin suelo* 
En los últimos años, el cultivo sin suelo se está convirtiendo en una alternativa muy aconsejable para el cultivo del rosal. Esta técnica se desarrolló como consecuencia de problemas patológicos (debidos a Verticilliun dahliae) y agronómicos (fatiga del suelo).
De las 4 técnicas posibles (lana de roca, canalones, contenedores planos y contenedores), las dos primeras son actualmente las más utilizadas. Los canalones pueden recibir los siguientes sustratos: perlita, arena, cortezas y fibras vegetales. 
El suelo del invernadero debe estar nivelado para permitir una irrigación regular (pendiente del 0,5%). Se puede recubrir totalmente de una tela sin suelo que evita posibles contaminaciones a partir de la tierra. Los sacos de cultivo denominados comúnmente “salchichas” son enviados en módulos de 1 ó 2 m de longitud y de 7,5-10 cm de espesor y de 15 a 20 cm de ancho. Algunos productores instalan las “salchichas” sobre los caballones o los canales a 50-80 cm de altura para facilitar la recolección y los tratamientos y mejorar las condiciones sanitarias.
Debido al débil espesor del sustrato (7,5-10 cm), las plantas serán más pequeñas que en el cultivo tradicional: miniesquejes y miniinjertos. Después de la plantación (normalmente en marzo) y durante 4 a 5 semanas, la planta crece naturalmente, y dependiendo de los cultivares hay que intervenir para formar una estructura arqueada que favorezca la formación de maderas sobre las cuales se suprimen los botones florales. Después de 1 ó 2 pinzamientos, la recolección de las primeras flores tiene lugar mes y medio más tarde.
En el caso del cultivo en canalones sobre perlita, es diferente la elección de las plantas que son parecidas a las utilizadas para el cultivo tradicional en tierra. 
En la multiplicación se emplean 2 técnicas: el esquejado del cultivar (franco de pie) y el semiinjerto. En el primer caso se realiza con esquejes de trozos de brotes con hojas (con una hoja), dispuestos directamente en el contenedor de comercialización, por ejemplo cubo de lana de roca. En el segundo caso se realiza el injerto a la inglesa simple realizado sobre un trozo de brote del mismo tipo que el utilizado para el esquejado. El miniinjerto se aplica a ciertos cultivares que se multiplican difícilmente por esquejado, como es el caso del cultivar Dallas. 
Ventajas del cultivo sin suelo:  La productividad es superior en relación con el cultivo tradicional (incremento entre el 10-30%, según cultivares).La calidad es comparable a la del cultivo continuo.El estado sanitario es excelente. *8. PLAGAS, ENFERMEDADES Y FISIOPATÍAS*  *8.1. Plagas*  *-Araña roja (Tetranychus urticae)* 
Es la plaga más grave en el cultivo de rosal ya que la infestación se produce muy rápidamente y puede producir daños considerables antes de que se reconozca. Se desarrolla principalmente cuando las temperaturas son elevadas y la humedad ambiente es baja.
Inicialmente las plantas afectadas presentan un punteado o manchas finas blanco-amarillentas en las hojas, posteriormente aparecen telarañas en el envés y finalmente se produce la caída de las hojas. 
Control 
-Evitar un grado higrométrico muy bajo unido a una temperatura muy elevada (más de 20ºC).
-Puede llevarse a cabo con la suelta de Phytoseiulus en los primeros estadios de infestación.
-Debido al elevado número de generaciones y a la superposición de las mismas, especialmente en verano, los acaricidas utilizados deben tener acción ovicida y adulticida. Los tratamientos con acaricidas como dicofol, propargita, etc, dan buenos resultados. Aunque la materia activa más empleada es la abamectina.  *-Pulgón verde (Macrosiphum rosae)* 
Se trata de un pulgón de 3 mm de longitud de color verdoso que ataca a los vástagos jóvenes o a las yemas florales, que posteriormente muestran manchas descoloridas hundidas en los pétalos posteriores. Un ambiente seco y no excesivamente caluroso favorece el desarrollo de esta plaga. 
Control 
-Pueden emplearse para su control específico los piretroides.  *-Nemátodos (Meloidogyne, Pratylenchus, Xiphinema)* 
Atacan la parte subterránea provocando frecuentemente agallas sobre las raíces, que posteriormente se pudren. 
Control 
-Desinfección del suelo.
-Introducción de las raíces en un nematicida.  *-Trips (Frankliniella occidentalis)* 
Los trips se introducen en los botones florales cerrados y se desarrollan entre los pétalos y en los ápices de los vástagos. Esto da lugar a deformaciones en las flores que además muestran listas generalmente de color blanco debido a daños en el tejido por la alimentación de los trips. Las hojas se van curvando alrededor de las orugas conforme se van alimentando. 
Control 
-Es importante su control preventivo ya que produce un daño en la flor que deprecia su valor en venta. Los tratamientos preventivos conviene realizarlos desde el inicio de la brotación hasta que comiencen a abrir los botones florales.
-Para el control químico son convenientes las pulverizaciones, de forma que la materia activa penetre en las yemas; se realiza alternando distintas materias activas en las que destacamos acrinatrin y formetanato.  *8.2. Enfermedades*  *-Mildiu velloso o tizón (Peronospora sparsa)* 
Provoca la enfermedad más peligrosa del rosal ya que ocasiona una rápida defoliación, sino se actúa a tiempo puede resultar muy difícil recuperar la planta
Se desarrolla favorablemente bajo condiciones de elevada humedad y temperatura, dando lugar a la aparición de manchas irregulares de color marrón o púrpura sobre el haz de las hojas, pecíolos y tallos, en las zonas de crecimiento activo. En el envés de las hojas pueden verse los cuerpos fructíferos del hongo, apareciendo pequeñas áreas grisáceas. 
Control 
-Para prevenirlo debe mantenerse una adecuada ventilación en el invernadero. Además debe evitarse películas de agua sobre la planta ya que ésta favorece la germinación de las conidias.
-Se debe aplicar tratamientos preventivos con metalaxil + mancozeb y curativos con oxaditil + folpet.  *-Oídio (Sphaerotheca pannosa)* 
Los síntomas, manchas blancas y pulverulentas, se manifiestan sobre tejidos tiernos como: brotes, hojas, botón floral y base de las espinas. Las hojas también se deforman apareciendo retorcidas o curvadas. 
Control 
-Es muy importante su control preventivo ya que los ataques severos son muy costosos de eliminar. Se recomienda utilizar sublimadores de azufre.
-Debe controlarse la temperatura y la humedad en el invernadero, evitar la suculencia de los tejidos y reducir la cantidad de inóculo mediante la eliminación de los tejidos infectados.
-Para tratamientos curativos, se puede emplear propiconazol, bupirinato y diclofluanida.  *-Roya (Phragmidium disciflorum)* 
Se caracteriza por la aparición de pústulas de color naranja en el envés de las hojas. Suele aparecer en zonas donde se localiza la humedad.
Una fertilización nitrogenada excesiva favorece la aparición de la roya. Por el contrario, la sequía estival y la fertilización potásica frena su desarrollo. 
Control 
-Es conveniente controlar las condiciones ambientales así como realizar pulverizaciones con triforina, benadonil, captan, zineb, etc.  *-Moho gris o botrytis (Botrytis cinerea)* 
Su desarrollo se ve favorecido por las bajas temperaturas y elevada humedad relativa, dando lugar a la aparición de un crecimiento fúngico gris sobre cualquier zona de crecimiento, flores, etc. Asimismo hay que cuidar las posibles heridas originadas en las operaciones de poda, ya que son fácilmente conquistadas por el patógeno. 
Control 
-Para el control de la enfermedad resultan de gran importancia las prácticas preventivas, manteniendo la limpieza del invernadero, ventilación, con la eliminación de plantas o partes enfermas y realizando tratamientos con fungicidas a base de iprodiona y procimidona.  *-Agallas o tumores (Agrobacterium tumefaciens)* 
Las agallas o tumores producidos por Agrobacterium tumefaciens se forman en el tallo hasta una altura de 50 cm sobre el suelo o en las raíces, penetrando por las heridas cuando la planta se desarrolla sobre suelo infectado. 
Control 
-El suelo debe esterilizarse, preferentemente con vapor, antes de la siembra.
-Las plantas con síntomas se deben desechar.
-El control biológico de la agalla es posible con Agrobacterium radiobacter, cepa K84.  *-Mosaicos foliares* 
Esta denominación agrupa a diversas manifestaciones virales que afectan al follaje del rosal. El síntoma más común consiste en líneas cloróticas discontinuas en zig-zag generalmente dispuestas asimétricamente con relación al nervio medio. Las alteraciones cromáticas puede venir acompañada de crispamientos y deformaciones del limbo. En una misma plantación, el grado de exteriorización y la severidad de los síntomas varía de un año a otro y no apareciendo nunca sobre el total del follaje, limitándose a algunas ramas, o pisos de hojas situados sobre la misma rama, quedando las demás partes del vegetal aparentemente sanas.
Aunque la incidencia viral sobre el crecimiento de los individuos enfermos no sea siempre evidente en el cultivo, algunos estudios han citado retrasos en la floración y reducción de la longevidad de las plantas. 
Control 
La prevención contra las enfermedades víricas se basan por un lado en combatir los agentes que propagan la infección: pulgones, ácaros, trips, etc.; la limpieza de malas hierbas huéspedes dentro y fuera del invernadero y en evitar la transmisión mecánica, pues en ocasiones esta última suele ser la única vía de contaminación. Por tanto las medidas preventivas a tener en cuenta son las siguientes:  Eliminación de las plantas enfermas y de las plantas sospechosas.Las herramientas empleadas en la multiplicación, recolección de flores y cortes de hojas, deberán esterilizarse en una solución al 2% de formaldehido y 2% de hidróxido sódico durante 6 segundos. También se puede emplear fosfato trisódico (377 g/litro de agua) o por calor a 200ºC durante dos horas.Utilizar dos juegos de herramientas de corte y de guantes, trabajando con uno, mientras el otro permanece sumergido en la solución a intervalos, para esterilizarlos de cualquier virus que puedan estar presentes en ellos.No emplear sustratos contaminados de raíces infectadas, ni aguas de drenaje de plantas viróticas.No reutilizar los tutores de bambú, aunque sí los de aluminio, pues estos últimos se pueden esterilizar.Hacer test cada dos o tres años cuando se introducen nuevas variedades. *8.3. Fisiopatías* 
La caída de las hojas puede tener su origen en diversas causas. Por un lado, cualquier cambio brusco en el nivel de crecimiento puede determinar cierto grado de defoliación, ya que el área de alrededor de los pecíolos se expande rápidamente, aumentando el diámetro del tallo en ese punto, mientras que la base de los pecíolos que no presentan tejido meristemático no puede expandirse, causando la ruptura del tejido del pecíolo y, por consiguiente, la caída de la hoja. Las enfermedades que dan lugar a la producción de etileno también pueden causar la defoliación y el mismo efecto tiene lugar en presencia de gases como el dióxido de azufre y el amoníaco.
También son frecuentes las fitotoxicidades causadas por herbicidas del tipo de fenóxidos, que pueden producir síntomas severos de distorsión y enroscamiento de hojas y tallos jóvenes.
A veces aparecen pétalos más cortos de lo normal y en número excesivo, lo cual en algunos sitios se conoce como “cabeza de toro”. Se culpa a los trips de estos síntomas, aunque es frecuente que estas flores aparezcan en ausencia de trips sobre tallos muy vigorosos.  *9. RECOLECCIÓN* 
Generalmente el corte de las flores se lleva a cabo en distintos estadíos, dependiendo de la época de recolección. Así, en condiciones de alta luminosidad durante el verano, la mayor parte de las variedades se cortan cuando los sépalos del cáliz son reflejos y los pétalos aún no se han desplegado. Sin embargo, el corte de las flores durante el invierno se realiza cuando están más abiertas, aunque con los dos pétalos exteriores sin desplegarse. Si se cortan demasiado inmaduras, las cabezas pueden marchitarse y la flor no se endurece, ya que los vasos conductores del pedicelo aún no están suficientemente lignificados.
En todo caso, siempre se debe dejar después del corte, el tallo con 2-3 yemas que correspondan a hojas completas. Si cortamos demasiado pronto, pueden aparecer problemas de cuello doblado, como consecuencia de una insuficiente lignificación de los tejidos vasculares del pedúnculo floral.  *10. POSTCOSECHA* 
En la postcosecha intervienen varios factores, en primer lugar hay que tener en cuenta que cada variedad tiene un punto de corte distinto y por tanto el nivel de madurez del botón y el pedúnculo va a ser decisivo para la posterior evolución de la flor, una vez cortada. 
Una vez cortadas las flores los factores que pueden actuar en su marchitez son: dificultad de absorción y desplazamiento del agua por los vasos conductores, incapacidad del tejido floral para retener agua y variación de la concentración osmótica intracelular. 
Los tallos cortados se van colocando en bandejas o cubos con solución nutritiva, sacándolos del invernadero tan pronto como sea posible para evitar la marchitez por transpiración de las hojas. Se sumergen en una solución nutritiva caliente y se enfrían rápidamente. Antes de formar ramos se colocan las flores en agua o en una solución nutritiva conteniendo 200 ppm de sulfato de aluminio o ácido nítrico y azúcar al 1,5-2%, en una cámara frigorífica a 2-4ºC para evitar la proliferación de bacterias. En el caso de utilizar sólo agua, debe cambiarse diariamente. 
Una vez que las flores se sacan del almacén, se arrancan las hojas y espinas de parte inferior del tallo. Posteriormente los tallos se clasifican según longitudes, desechando aquellos curvados o deformados y las flores dañadas. 
La clasificación por longitud de tallo puede realizarse de forma manual o mecanizada. Actualmente existen numerosas procesadoras de rosas que realizan el calibrado. Estas máquinas cuentan con varias seleccionadoras para los distintos largos. Su empleo permite reducir la mano de obra.
Contrariamente a la operación anterior, la calidad de la flor solo se determina manualmente, pudiendo ser complementada con alguna máquina sencilla. 
Finalmente se procede a la formación de ramos por decenas que son enfundados en un film plástico y se devuelven a su almacén para un enfriamiento adicional (4-5ºC) antes de su empaquetado, ya que la rosa cortada necesita unas horas de frío antes de ser comercializada.  *11. COMERCIALIZACIÓN* 
La clasificación de las rosas se realiza según la longitud del tallo, existen pequeñas variaciones en los criterios de clasificación, orientativamente se detallan a continuación:  Calidad EXTRA: 90-80 cm.Calidad PRIMERA: 80-70 cm.Calidad SEGUNDA: 70-60 cm.Calidad TERCERA: 60-50 cm.Calidad CORTA: 50-40 cm.
Clasificación de las mini-rosas  Calidad EXTRA: 60-50 cm.Calidad PRIMERA: 50-40 cm.Calidad SEGUNDA: 70-60 cm.Calidad TERCERA: 40-30 cm.Calidad CORTA: menos de 30 cm.
Es importante tener en cuenta que una rosa o mini-rosa de calidad EXTRA, además de cumplir con la longitud y consistencia del tallo, debe tener un botón floral proporcionado y bien formado y el estado sanitario de las hojas y del tallo deben ser óptimos. *
DESCARGA EL MANUAL DE PRODUCCIÓN DE ROSA*  *Fuente: portalfruticola.com|producechiapas.org y Infoagro.com* Temas similares: El arte de la polinización manual del cultivo de chirimoya (Manual práctico) CABRAS LECHERAS RAZA SANI SAANEN EN PERÚ PARA MEJORAR LA PRODUCCIÓN LECHERA LOTE COMPLETO Lo que hay que saber para cultivar arándanos en Perú Manual de poda del Palto (Persea americana Mill.) Cultivar Hass Tarma podría potenciarse como productor de rosas

----------


## lbsilvina

Muchas gracias!, me encanta y me es de mucha utilidad.    turbocompresor

----------

